# What constitutes Old School ?



## Anthouse (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi all , I am putting together an older Sony Es system with the XR-C900 as the head unit . Not much else yet other than a Genesis B40 amp to run front 4 inch ( still to be chosen ) Car is a Saab 900 Turbo 1990. 
Just interested to know what sort of defines Old school is it a technology or a year/ date cutoff ?

Cheers ,

Ant


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

I think everyone has their own definition of it (just like the terms "sound quality", "loud", or "good") but I believe, in general, people tend to associate "old school" gear from when they started in the car audio world.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I consider it pre 2000.


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

For me it's 80's and 90's gear.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

For me it's stuff from the 90s and early 00s. I feel it was an end of am era when class D amps became the norm and manufacturing moved over to China.

I'm not necessarily only an old school fan but I prefer class A/b amps manufactured in USA or Western Europe.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

We at the old school group consider anything that is OLDER then 10yrs as old school. 20+ years old as classic and 30+ years old as vintage.

Personally, I consider anything 90's as old school, 80's as classic and 70's and before as vintage.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

1990 Saab 900 Turbo is old skool to me


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

CK1991 said:


> I consider it pre 2000.


X2.
That's how the other dozens of threads on this subject defined it. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

If it was made in this millennium, it's not old school.

IMO it would have to be pre-95ish to be considered old school. Even then since I was active in car audio then, it's not really OLD to me. But early 90s and the 80s...that is old school to me. And while some of it is old...doesn't make the junk then better now since it is old school. 

Once junk, always junk...just old junk.


----------

